# Tron: Legacy



## Bender (May 25, 2009)

Sequel to Tron 

*Plot synopsis*



> It is rumored that the film starts out in 1989, where Kevin Flynn (Jeff Bridges) has created a large number of best-selling games based on his Game Grid challenges from the first film. Then Flynn disappears, leaving behind his seven-year-old son Sean. Alan Bradley (Bruce Boxleitner) takes over Flynn's company.
> 
> The film then jumps forward to the present day. Bradley gives Sean information that causes him to search for his dad, and the search leads him to Flynn's old arcade, and into the computer world. Sean meets the CLU character (Flynn's computer avatar in the first movie), which was programmed by Flynn to make the computer world a better place. Unfortunately, the CLU has become corrupted and is creating its own interpretation of "improving the world." CLU is attempting to eradicate a type of program called ISOs. The ISOs believe Sean Flynn will save them from the CLU's attacks.
> 
> Somewhere within the computer world, the real Kevin Flynn is whizzing around on a classic light cycle. Sean has to find his real dad and enlist his aid against his computer avatar.





> Jeff Bridges will reprise his role as Kevin Flynn, while Garrett Hedlund will portray Sean Flynn. The other cast members include Bruce Boxleitner, Olivia Wilde, Beau Garrett, Karl Urban and John Hurt.



   

   

I'm a fan of the first movie and news like this makes me insanely happy


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

That looks really cool, I still don't see why there is a sequel. Just reboot the damn thing.


----------



## Marmite. (May 25, 2009)

Daft Punk are supposed to be doing the soundtrack for this, so that's one thing to look forward to.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> That looks really cool, I still don't see why there is a sequel. Just reboot the damn thing.



no shit...the thing was made in the early 80's iirc. A reboot is called for, too late for a sequel IMO.


besides, most of you were still swimming in yer daddies sacks back then & the rest of us had just only recently managed to escape.


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> no shit...the thing was made in the early 80's iirc. A reboot is called for, too late for a sequel IMO.
> 
> 
> besides, most of you were still swimming in yer daddies sacks back then & the rest of us had just only recently managed to escape.



You gotta be shitting me dude

The movie has a cult following and has a mentioning in pop culture (Family Guy etc.)

Shit, it was even in Kingdom Hearts II which I'm pretty sure should have gave even the ant-brain sized pups a pretty good idea to check out what the movie was about.


----------



## Para (May 28, 2009)

That looks pretty damn cool. I'm actually glad that for one they're choosing to make a sequel with original cast members rather than a remake. We get the modern special effects AND a cast that includes Jeff Bridges, without anyone touching the original movie's story. Best of both worlds from what I can see.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (May 28, 2009)

You are so right man, it's about time for this movie.


----------



## Talon. (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Piekage (Jul 27, 2009)

Better quality trailer of the above.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uT8ZUxEoAo&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 27, 2009)

Goddamn, I can't wait.

More like Tron Legacy, amirite?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2010)

Never seen the original, but looks damn interesting.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 21, 2010)

He totally dissed Avatar's 3D.  Nice.

Although, I'll see it when I believe it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 22, 2010)

Never did play Tron (though I did have to go through the world in KH2) but this movie could be fun.



-MBS- said:


> Daft Punk are supposed to be doing the soundtrack for this, so that's one thing to look forward to.



That would make things even more interesting.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

First peak at Daft Punk's soundtrack

[YOUTUBE]JeLYRrMKJJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2010)

Official posters


----------



## Chee (Jan 22, 2010)

I still need to see the first one.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2010)

Disney is VERY happy with what they've seen.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm looking foward to this.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm watching the Tron for the first time.  It's... something.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

before anyone asks, yes the way they portrayed computer systems is more or less accurate for the time it was made in.

we've come looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong way.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's not the visuals that pulled me into the story... it was the story itself.  It's damn amazing and surpasses the aged look and goofiness.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 16, 2010)

Tron was not just the 1st Matrix but the 1st Ghost in the shell


And after all this time we get a 2nd helping whoohoo


----------



## Slice (Mar 9, 2010)

good questions


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 9, 2010)

Here it is boys n girls grab ur Bits be4 going off the grid  Yes-Yes-Yes cause its Here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-2TmRDLddI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll go watch it in theaters. Looks entertaining.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 9, 2010)

This... is gonna suck, isn't it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 9, 2010)

BEGONE YE TROLL OF THE USER WORLD


----------



## Amuro (Mar 9, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Tron was not just the 1st Matrix but the 1st Ghost in the shell
> 
> 
> And after all this time we get a 2nd helping whoohoo





I'll watch this in 3D looks like it could be fun.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Mar 9, 2010)

I want that song now!


----------



## illmatic (Mar 9, 2010)

Well its pretty.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 9, 2010)

well i don't think i saw the first movie but this one seem good.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

At least the neon suits look great instead of ridiculous.


----------



## Detective (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG.

Modified Light Cycle. 

Motion Capture De-aged Jeff Bridges as Clu. 

Daft Punk doing the entire Original Soundtrack.  

Serinda Swan + Olivia Wilde in Digital 3D/IMAX.    

December 2010 will be fucking insane.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2010)

300 million dollar budget + Olivia Wilde + Jeff Bridges.  A good equation.  I'm in.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

> 300 million dollar budget



Are you serious?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2010)

It was a rumor I heard.  I heard that the movie was way over budget and had ballooned up to 300 Million.  That's way too much money to spend on this movie.  But if they spent so much... we might as well see it, right?  

I need to do some more research on this movie in general though.  I'm curious about whether or not a good director is attached to the project.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

It doesn't look as CGI heavy as Avatar. I doubt its 300 mil.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2010)

A rookie Director?  Are you fucking kidding me?  They gave a first time director this kind of budget?  That means this movie will be heavily influenced by the studio.  It also means that it will be a creative circle jerk.  Suddenly, I am not feeling that good about it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, really? 

That's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't worry the 1st films Director is serving as Producer


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently this is the full version of the Legacy Theme that premiered at Comic-Con:

Here

Starts at 0: 33.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

Superman said:


> OMG.
> 
> Modified Light Cycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 10, 2010)

Thou Shalt not Forsake the Boxleitner in Alan 1 we Trust


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2010)

I am soo going to see this.

I mean..it has Sheridan in it..and David Bowie..and its music is made by Daft Punk!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 11, 2010)

the CGI looks awesome!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 11, 2010)

Get Your Gamer on its an ENCOM updaze


----------



## Corran (Mar 11, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I am soo going to see this.
> 
> I mean..it has Sheridan in it..and David Bowie..and its music is made by Daft Punk!



David Bowie? 

Trailer looks so sweet. My only contact with Tron before this was Kingdom Hearts 2


----------



## The World (Mar 12, 2010)

This movie looks like it was made for David Bowie.

Jeff Bridges as Clu2 looks awesome.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 3, 2010)

A look at Tron's new Light-Car:


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2010)

This film and Inception are my two highest anticipated releases for this year. Hopefully we don't have to wait until the Fall before the next full trailer is released.


----------



## Mojim (Jul 22, 2010)

New trailer!



I so cannot wait for this!


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh God..that younger Flynn's face is computer generated and it shows.

Uncanny Valley ahoy..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2010)

I think I saw the original, but I don't even remember what it was about. 

I might see this one after I re-watch that one though.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 22, 2010)

That fighter jet looked coolio, but the last trailer looked better and this one didn't have any daft punk.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 22, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh God..that younger Flynn's face is computer generated and it shows.



Well you are in the World of a Computer how exact do you expect Dark Clue's
Mug to be.

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 22, 2010)

You Create the World of the Dream...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ictRpCRUpXk[/YOUTUBE]

And Fans Run Rabbid Through It.


----------



## Corran (Jul 22, 2010)

Young Flynn looks fine to me.....

Whole trailer was cool but needed some Daft Punk


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2010)

lol, I never even watched the first one, so I dont know if I'll see this. Depends what else is out.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2010)

Olivia Wilde = Bootyfine


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 23, 2010)

Get Your Bits on Tron Legacy Soundtrack Located on Drive: D


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 23, 2010)

My vagina has been tingling for a long time.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah his face looks mad computerised. I know it's supposed to be but it does annoy me a bit. Still looking forward to this though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 26, 2010)

Tron Legacy Derezzed Music Vid
Daft Punk

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPFpcKm0B7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2010)

*DECEMBER 
FUCKING
NOW*


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 29, 2010)

Who went to the 20 Minute Screening I know I did Yes Yes Yes CLU-2
FTW....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 7, 2010)

Tron Legacy: Original Soundtrack
Music Composed by Daft Punk

:: Track List ::


*Spoiler*: __ 



01.Overture
02.The Grid
03.The Son of Flynn
04.Recognizer
05.Armory
06.Arena
07.Rinzler
08.The Game Has Changed
09.Outlands
10.Adagio For Tron
11.Nocturne
12.End of Line
13.Derezzed
14.Fall
15.Solar Sailer
16.Rectifier
17.Disc Wars
18.C.L.U.
19.Arrival
20.Flynn Lives
21.Tron Legacy (End Titles)
22.Finale
23.Tron: Legacy Enhancement


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 9, 2010)

It is our "Destiny" Join me and together we can rule this world as father & son "Whoops" wrong franchise.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4RiUy23e9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Nov 9, 2010)

Why hasn't, you know *TRON* been in any of the trailers or promotional images?


Hellrasinbrasin said:


> It is our "Destiny" Join me and together we can rule this world as father & son "Whoops" wrong franchise.



you didn't even watch the trailer did you


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 9, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Why hasn't, you know *TRON* been in any of the trailers or promotional images?



Castiel go watch the Derezzed video 1:13-14 is the only TRON shot so far.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 10, 2010)

dat trailer 

dat olivia wilde 

dat release date (my birthday)


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 23, 2010)

The Soundtrack to TRON Legacy has been leaked a week before its entended launch so I guess its Christmas in Novemeber... Soundtrack is off-the-wall insane good job Daft PUNK your score will transform peoples minds to goo before the visuals ever do.... lol

9/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 23, 2010)

Finally some daft punk again, don't realy care about the movie.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 23, 2010)

Jesus Christ..that soundtrack.

It's..incredible..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 23, 2010)

Now a week to sleep through Until TRON : Evolution hits the GRID & I can enjoy the branch episode between TRON & TRON LEGACY.... whoohooo


----------



## Slice (Nov 24, 2010)

:datsoundtrack 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3F2pr2FbfQ[/YOUTUBE]

Time to place my pre order!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4dUiBfMQVU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzer8ZCW-Ys[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSx_N18TWjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 2, 2010)

Tron Legacy Review

Source:


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2010)

IGN - 4/5


----------



## Judecious (Dec 2, 2010)

Man the movie looks great


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 2, 2010)

Its got disks, chips and tightly clad ass = win . Yes Yes Yes.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2010)

anyone else read *Tron: Betrayal*?  Did a good job setting up the film for me


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 3, 2010)

I am very excited about this movie; its graphics look _amazing,_ and I am certain that for a movie as significant as this, no expense will be spared for plot development and character depth. It has been many years since I saw the original film, so I should watch it again before I see this movie.

Several years ago, a video game named _Tron 2.0_ was released, which featured the son of Alan Bradley from the first movie, Jet Bradley. Is that game considered canon to the movies? I imagine not, but is it not interesting that both the game and this movie feature the son of a main character from the original movie? I certainly think that it would be very awesome for Jet and Sam Flynn to appear together and have a relationship similar to what their fathers had. What does everyone else say about that idea?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 3, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very excited about this movie; its graphics look _amazing,_ and I am certain that for a movie as significant as this, no expense will be spared for plot development and character depth. It has been many years since I saw the original film, so I should watch it again before I see this movie.
> 
> Several years ago, a video game named _Tron 2.0_ was released, which featured the son of Alan Bradley from the first movie, Jet Bradley. Is that game considered canon to the movies? I imagine not, but is it not interesting that both the game and this movie feature the son of a main character from the original movie? I certainly think that it would be very awesome for Jet and Sam Flynn to appear together and have a relationship similar to what their fathers had. What does everyone else say about that idea?



It would certainly be awesome,but I don't think that the game is canon..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 3, 2010)

The only tie in that is cannon is Tron: Betrayal & Tron: Evolution which as far as I undertsand are different interpretations of telling the same story as both are the bridge between Tron & Tron Legacy.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2010)

In case people are curious as to what CLU did during the gap



*Spoiler*: __ 



He poisoned the entire "ocean", making it impossible for grid society to expand and thus allowing CLU to form a complete stranglehold over civilization.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm hoping this film does well too. But remember children...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 3, 2010)

But Shippings we knew that the Star Wars Prequels were going to be shit, we knew that Indiana Jones V was gonna be dumb fun and thats fine Indiana Jones films have always been fun Superman Returns tried & failed in its return to the Godfather writing of Superman & Superman II done by Mario Puzo and it failed as a scifi film.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 3, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> But Shippings we knew that the Star Wars Prequels were going to be shit, we knew that Indiana Jones V was gonna be dumb fun and thats fine Indiana Jones films have always been fun Superman Returns tried & failed in its return to the Godfather writing of Superman & Superman II done by Mario Puzo and it failed as a scifi film.



Really? If they knew they were going to be garbage, why did fans insist on waiting in line for the Phantom Menace? 

My point is: Be excited as you want to be, but these sequels, made years after the original ended, have a way of disappointing us in the end.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2010)

> why did fans insist on waiting in line for the Phantom Menace?


Brand Loyalty is a BITCH





> My point is: Be excited as you want to be, but these sequels, made years after the original ended, have a way of disappointing us in the end.


This is true, but don't be a dick about it


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 4, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I'm hoping this film does well too. But remember children...



It wasn't just one reason these movies failed,there were several.

Either by being too tied up in nostalgia and not doing anything about it (Superman Returns) or trying too hard (Indiana Jones) or just plain old being a shitty,shitty movie made only for selling toys (The Phantom Menace).

And you wouldn't believe how hyped people were for seeing TPM..I mean,sleeping in their tents,tattoos and shit..before the movie was even out.

There's some unfortunate yokel with Qui Gon Jinn's face on his ass regreting that right now..


I expect that Tron Legacy will be a dumb,pretty movie honestly..and I don't expect good acting from the main character from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't expect anything too great, but I'm more impressed by what I've seen than I expected to be.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 4, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I don't expect anything too great, but I'm more impressed by what I've seen than I expected to be.



why not? from the previews it looks like a beast movie


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 4, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> But Shippings we knew that the Star Wars Prequels were going to be shit,



Nah dude, the hype for Phantom Menace was _ridiculous_.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 7, 2010)

Tron Legacy Trailer 1 HD Link removed
Tron Legacy Trailer 2 HD Link removed
Tron Legacy Trailer 3 HD Link removed


----------



## Havoc (Dec 7, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Nah dude, the hype for Phantom Menace was _ridiculous_.


Mostly by Star Wars geeks from what I remember.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm almost done playing through Tron Evolution for the PS3 I'll have my review prepped for release next week...


----------



## Brian (Dec 17, 2010)

Tron Legacy was the best star wars film since jedi

Well it was actually more than I expected, I loved every minute of it


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm glad to see a positive review.


----------



## Reksveks (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't expect the storyline to be great, i expect the dialogue to be even worse and but do expect to be in a visual/audio masterpiece, still got to wait 9 days sadly


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

so people on TVTropes spoiled the movie to high hell 


also for people who DLd the soundtrack already. what is the name of the track that plays in the first trailer?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 17, 2010)

How do you embed videos, because I want to post up a video a saw from a guy I trust.

I saw it, I liked it. It has problems, but I liked it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

You mean something other than youtube/gvideo/megavideo?  Dunno


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 17, 2010)

What if it isn't a Youtube file?

I previewd it, but got a blank.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2010)

Saw it. Liked it more than not. Review should be up tomorrow.

I dont like how Tron is barely relevant to the movie, despite the title.


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> also for people who DLd the soundtrack already. what is the name of the track that plays in the first trailer?



I bought the 2 disc edition just yesterday, the exact same song is a recut of two other songs that was done for the trailer, the first part  (up to about the 1 minute mark) is a recurring theme in a lot of the songs, from then onward the music mostly is '*CD1 - Track 8 "The Game Has Changed"'*.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 17, 2010)

This movie is awesome. I love the visuals, loved the bike scene and all the action scenes. Just. Lovely.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 17, 2010)

Martial, have you played Tron Evolution?


*Spoiler*: __ 





....Speed run on core story

[01] The Grids System Administrator CLU turns an ISO Jalen into a virus called Abraxas creating a system wide crisis - his end game is counting that Flynn will see The ISOs for the threat they are and grant him more system powers ... Flynn irks CLU by saying that the Abraxas threat needs to be delt with but that the ISOs are a miracle not a threat.

[02] Flynn creates a System Monitor called Anon to help Tron and Clu keep order.

[03] CLU asks his creator am I not to create "The Perfect System" Flynn says umm "yeah" Tron sees whats about to happen tells Flynn to run while making his last stand against CLU and his enforcers before being reformated as a bad guy for Tron Legacy. CLU then wipes out Arja City effectively destroying all ISOs on The Grid all but one (Quorra).

[04] Flynn and Quorra go on the run for the next 20 years in The Grid jumping from hiding spot to hiding spot to avoid detection. So when we see The Grid again in Tron: Legacy we are in the 21st year of CLU and Kevin Flynn wargame.



... As for Legacy itself it was everything I had hoped it advertized itself to be so I'll not knock the film for doing what it said it would do nor the story either..


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

also for those curious about the creation of ISOs and the seeds of CLU's betrayal, read "Betrayal"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Saw it. Liked it more than not. Review should be up tomorrow.
> 
> I dont like how Tron is barely relevant to the movie, despite the title.



Ah so it's like the original then. As Tron wasn't the protagonist in that movie either...in fact it's probably a good thirty-forty minutes in before he appears in the original at least.


----------



## Dash (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone watch this yet? I'm planning on going either tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2010)

Hellrasin: Nope, but that wasnt my issue.

Emperor: But was he at least important in the original? Im not saying you have to be the main character, I have to say your very relevant to the story. I mean, the Wizard of Oz wasnt the protagonist of that movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 18, 2010)

But The Wizard of OZ was a nice place wasn't it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2010)

The Wizard was a person.........

Let me ask you this, would it make sense to call "The Lord of the Rings" something like....."Legolas"? "Wormtongue"?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 18, 2010)

Leglos isn't a person he's an elf


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 18, 2010)

But as for The Wizard of OZ we were never told which was the "definitive" Wizard of Oz since you had 2


----------



## Slice (Dec 18, 2010)

German release date January 27th 2011.

By then i am going to be spoiled to death -.-


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 18, 2010)

Great movie I liked it a lot more than the first.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 18, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hellrasin: Nope, but that wasnt my issue.
> 
> Emperor: But was he at least important in the original? Im not saying you have to be the main character, I have to say your very relevant to the story. I mean, the Wizard of Oz wasnt the protagonist of that movie.



He was more or less the main character's side kick to be honest. He didn't get all that much screen time...but despite this he was the one who defeated the final boss.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 18, 2010)

Bob Chipman gives it a B+. I'm inclined to agree with him.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 18, 2010)

i jus' saw it last night, the ending was a bit anti-climactic :|


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 18, 2010)

I think we can all agree on the fact that Tron Legacy orbits between the Rings of the 1st Tron in terms of execution and pure hijinks in terms of contemporary films.


----------



## Brian (Dec 18, 2010)

I loved the music in this one



Talon. said:


> i jus' saw it last night, the ending was a bit anti-climactic :|



Yeah my only problems were that and Sam Flynn not having much of an impact as a main character


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell: lol, you sound desperate.

Emperor: See? That's it though. If he brought down the final villain, then he was important. In this movie, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He occasionally appears as one of those red guys, being sort of a sub-villain. He regains his memories and appears to sacrifice himself for the good guys, but fails and is presumably killed with his vehicle taken by Clu, making that whole sequence utterly pointless.




Also, is it just me or did Sam come across as a bit.......cliched. He reminded me of Kirk from the New Star Trek movie. I mean, the actor did fine and I'm glad that he still loved his Father like he did(most movies would have him bitching at him, only to change his mind in the end), but the young, thrill seeking douchebag who is rude to the people who practically raised him has become kind of lame.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Having had sat through Tron Legacy twice I see that what the writters where intending was the end of the Cycle if you will that began in TRON re-emerged in TRON Deception / Evolution and ended with TRON Legacy only for a NEW CYCLE in The World of TRON to focus on the new characters in the films to come after this one.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 18, 2010)

Loved the move


----------



## Dash (Dec 19, 2010)

Decent movie, definitely worth watching.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2010)

Olivia Wilde getting her arm cut off almost brought me to tears.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 19, 2010)

Tron: Legacy...

My own opinion is that it suffered a bit from Sam Flynn being an adequate character, who was surrounded by really great characters.

Also, seriously, was his character supposed to be gay? Dude, Quorra, aka the hottest program in the history of the Grid x1,000,000, is hanging on Sam's every word and she might as well be a wax statue for all the reaction he's showing. There was virtually zero chemistry between the two, and I /know/ that wasn't Olivia Wilde's fault.

And I found the story of CLU to be a tragedy; he is incomplete, he will forever be incomplete, he is trying so hard to carry on what he thinks is the Creator's mission and yet he is fatally flawed and can never truly understand why what he is doing is /wrong/. He has to be put down for the safety of everyone, but you feel sorry for him when he goes.

The MCP was conscious, deliberate evil, a reflection of Dillinger's greed and powerlust. And so when it dies you feel nothing but satisfaction.

In contrast CLU is a well-intentioned extremist, utterly fanatical for what it thinks is the greater good and utterly mistaken, and its a reflection of Kevin Flynn's good intentions mixed with his earlier hubris and pride made manifest. But I didn't feel satisfaction when CLU finally was derezzed, I felt regret; and not just for what it cost to vanquish him.

Also, Quorra was just too damn cute for words, not just in looks but in characterization, dialogue, and acting. Really, they could have spent another half hour just on her, I wouldn't have minded at all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Also, Quorra was just too damn cute for words, not just in looks but in characterization, dialogue, and acting. Really, they could have spent another half hour just on her, I wouldn't have minded at all.



This. Definitely liked her more than Sam. Although I don't think Sam was too bad.

Favorite parts were definitely the visuals, the music, wilde, and bridges. Particularly, Bridges had so many awesome lines "Im gonna go knock on the sky." "It's biodigital jazz, man". Also, I lol'd so hard at Daft Punk's cameo.

Its a testament to how awesome Daft Punk is that they can be in Tron as themselves and it looks totally natural.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2010)

Agree on the girl being more compelling than Sam(who came across as a poser-Kirk from the new Star Trek movie), and I also agree that Sam wasnt that bad. He was fine, but nothing spectacular or memorable.

Well, review is finally up in my sig.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Agree on the girl being more compelling than Sam(who came across as a poser-Kirk from the new Star Trek movie), and I also agree that Sam wasnt that bad. He was fine, but nothing spectacular or memorable.
> 
> Well, review is finally up in my sig.



He did seem rather kirkish. However, I liked how at the end of the movie he kinda stepped up to his responsibilities and decided to run the company.

And I liked Quorra just because she was so damn cute. Not even just in looks, but just everything about her. "Do you know Jules Vern?" "Yea." "What's he like?" was great.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 19, 2010)

Saw it Friday, loved it. I'll be honest, the story/characters in the original never impressed me much (but with the visuals, it is a really cool film even today), but I definitely felt there was improvement in that department in this one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Disney really pushed the death count in this one, didn't they? Even without counting the rather family-unfriendly deaths of extras (one guy opting for suicide instead of playing the games, another getting his face blasted off...in a digital manner but STILL), one could argue all the original "Grid" cast of the first Tron are now dead. Ram died in the first one, Flynn died at the end of this one, Tron appears to die as well but Sam may find a way to bring him back based on the ending, and since Yori never appeared it's probably a safe bet she's dead given the nature of the Grid during the time between Tron and Legacy. Granted, Disney did rate this one PG instead of G, but in a way it was just as dark as Pirates 3 was. Not that I'm complaining, of course, Tron's sacrifice was badass (if a bit rushed, and arguably pointless though if he hadn't done it Clu may have killed the good guys) and Flynn's death rocked.




Also, was there a point to Cillian Murphy's cameo as Dillinger's son? He wasn't even relevant to the plot, odd they'd bother getting a significant actor to do the part.

Finally, add me to the list who couldn't take his eyes off Quorra. Looks, personality, skills, she's got the whole deal. I started rolling my eyes when she got captured, but she proved herself useful even then.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Doom85 said:


> Also, was there a point to Cillian Murphy's cameo as Dillinger's son? He wasn't even relevant to the plot, odd they'd bother getting a significant actor to do the part.



Yea, this really surprised me. Although, with Sam taking back the company, DIllinger's most likely going to be out of a job.

Sequel antagonist?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2010)

Quorra was hot.  Sure.  I can't argue with that deduction.  Tron Legacy's greatest strength obviously was the innovation and beauty of the grid.  But the grid was overshadowed in that department by Olivia Wilde.  She looked fantastic.  I saw her in IMAX.  

But I like what they did with her.  I'm glad she didn't kiss Sam.  That is way too fucking cliche for my tastes.  Quorra may have the body of an adult, but she very much had the mind of a child.  Sam was more of a protector than a love interest.  And I think this was a good choice for Disney.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, Cillian Murphey's cameo confused me too. He's supposed to be the son of the villain in the first film, if I read correctly, but they never do anything with him.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 19, 2010)

This movie is definitely the best cinematic experience of the year.

Gorgeous visuals, masterful soundmixing and amazing music.

Seeing this in IMAX 3D is just great.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anyone know where you can get the coat Jeff Bridges had in the movie?  I'm not even sure what its called. I just call it a long black coat lol. Does anyone know by any chance?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 20, 2010)

ENCOM is selling it right now Super its called The Coat of The User


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 20, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ENCOM is selling it right now Super its called The Coat of The User



I actually googled that lol.


----------



## Tomasu H. (Dec 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, Cillian Murphey's cameo confused me too. He's supposed to be the son of the villain in the first film, if I read correctly, but they never do anything with him.


If Tron: Legacy makes enouph money Disney will make another Tron, and Cillian will be the villian in that one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2010)

Oi, do you think a sequel will be made?

Everyone keeps acting like this underperformed, despite taking in 43,000,000 its opening weak. Granted, I dont think it will have the legs that Inception did, but it seems like a good start. 

I mean, what did they expect? It's a sequel to a 1982 movie that few people have access too. 

Granted, it may have cost too much(I'm guessing it will gross around 250,000,000 domestically, maybe less0, but I'd imagine it will break even in the theaters and do good on DVD.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2010)

I wanted to have sex with almost every single fucking actor and actress in that movie. 



Fuck. This movie is sexy.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 20, 2010)

^ It was a sexy little number, but I think it simply lacked any real punch. 

It's not that I didn't appreciate Kevin's predicament (Bridges did have some good scenes); however, I wasn't really connecting with the characters, and (or perhaps because) the story was mundane.  Maybe they should have focused more on Kevin/less on Sam?  Olivia Wilde was a bright spot and Quorra seemed to be played well, but certainly not enough to carry the movie.  And what the hell - the 


*Spoiler*: __ 



ISOs really seemed to be such an underdeveloped notion.  




It was alright I guess, but I'm just left feeling that it could have been so much more.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree Soul Assassin.  Disney was too conservative with this project.  They wanted to appeal to a mass audience more than they wanted to create a great movie.  Christopher Nolan would have turned this into a complex story and it would have been far more entertaining.  I don't blame the director, I'm sure his hands were tied by the studio.

People complaining about Cillian Murphy's cameo?  I'm surprised.  I thought he came across pretty well considering his scene was so small.  He was sort of a badass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2010)

It's not that he did bad or anything. He's great as always. It just makes him come across as wasted.

You've had to have seen a movie where a great actor shows up for a pointless scene, making you want more of him(Like Cillian in TDK, for example). It's worse here because it leads you to believe that he's important.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I agree Soul Assassin.  Disney was too conservative with this project.  They wanted to appeal to a mass audience more than they wanted to create a great movie.  Christopher Nolan would have turned this into a complex story and it would have been far more entertaining.  I don't blame the director, I'm sure his hands were tied by the studio.
> 
> People complaining about Cillian Murphy's cameo?  I'm surprised.  I thought he came across pretty well considering his scene was so small.  He was sort of a badass.



You're absolutely right.  Complexity is something this platform could have handled nicely.  A more sophisticated approach in concert with the visuals they created would have been amazing.  Given that this is a sequel, and that audience is older, you would think this a no-brainer.  And considering the amount of money they doled out - hey guys, can we get a story in here too?   



What's there to complain about regarding Murphy?  His part was like a minute long and he did a good job.  I was actually expecting more from him later considering the first flick.  But to complain over that - pfff whatever.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 21, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Oi, do you think a sequel will be made?



Martial yeah I think a sequel is going to be made so The New TRON Series
will focus on the following characters:

Sam Flynn
Quorra
Edward Dillinger Jr. / Stark 2.0
MCP version 2.0
Unknown Programs yet to be created by writters for series

Maybe Sam writes a patch that allows THE GRID's OS to be incorporated onto an interconnected system to evolve it beyond what his father had been capable off doing in the 80s...


----------



## Reksveks (Dec 21, 2010)

Is MCP in this one ? going to see the movie on Sunday

I would love to see a newly redesigned MCP


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Oi, do you think a sequel will be made?
> 
> Everyone keeps acting like this underperformed, despite taking in 43,000,000 its opening weak. Granted, I dont think it will have the legs that Inception did, but it seems like a good start.
> 
> ...



They expected this to be Avatar:The Disney version and of course,you can't catch lightning in a bottle.

And now they are calling it a failure..


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2010)

Reksveks said:


> Is MCP in this one ? going to see the movie on Sunday
> 
> I would love to see a newly redesigned MCP



IF he was the villain in the first one, then no. Dont even think he's referenced.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw it last week. As someone who didn't get the chance to see the first one I enjoyed it. I thought it was cheap with the way they did the 3D but other than that it was ok. The ending was somewhat underwhelming but it worked. I'm not sure if there will be a sequel but if there is my hope is it improves from this one.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 21, 2010)

Since every USER has seen the OS called Tron Legacy I can dump my Spoiler cache unto the board freely.


*Spoiler*: __ 



- [Events from Tron: Betrayal & Tron: Evolution are referenced by Kevin Flynn]

- [The depiction of CLU's eradication of the ISO's sticks with what was established in Tron: Evolution & Tron: Legacy]

- [The Rectifier CLU is seen on is one that was newly built as the last one was destroyed by Abraxas in Tron: Evolution]

- [CLU is controlling population control among the programs on The Grid by sending them either to The Games, or Rectifier]

- [Kevin Flynn divided himself by creating this 2nd CLU in his image equel in power much like the parrarel between Lucifer and God]

- [Kevin Flynn and CLU became enemies because CLU felt betrayed by Flynn for his continued defense of ISOs who he saw as something that threatened the ORDER he was trying to enforce so he turned the ISO's into a threat by turning one of them into a virus called Abraxas who under CLUs command caused so much chaos he knew that Flynn would have no choice but to grant him more powers but as he saw Flynn would not see things his way he made a bid for power by attempting to kill Flynn at The Grid version of the Arcade that Sam comes out of in Legacy]

- [Tron Legacy NOTE: Legacy that which is left behind for those who follow:
The Grid is Kevin Flynn's Legacy to his son Sam as is ENCOM
The programs on The Grid will have to live with The Legacy of both CLUs Iron Fisted rule and the unintended consequences of Kevin Flynn for creating CLU in the 1st place
Then there is TRONs Legacy to both The Grid and The System that he was once on.]

- [Rinsler is the program code that was written onto Tron to turn Kevin Flynn's enforcer friend into CLUs]

- [I liked the sutle nods to the issue of Digital Censorship/Control in the film]

- [Yes this is the end to the 1st TRON series]

- [The New TRON Franchise will start only if its justified by the money Legacy makes in theaters, and on DVD]


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw the shirt !!!
Jellz wants the shirt !


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 22, 2010)

Saw it yesterday. It had some good moments, all the actors were good but I just didnt care. No matter how much I tried. Well, except for Jesus Bridges and Olivia Wilde. 

The CGI was incredible, but the 3d felt meh and unimportant. The movie did deliver me with entertainment though, and from a movie like this thats all I really ask for. However, I cant forgive that stupid parachute part at the beginning. YOU CANT PULL OUT A CHUTE THAT CLOSE TO THE GROUND! Well, you can, dont expect it to save you though. Seriously that was worse then Bond in QOS. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also there were many stupid plot issues, like how did Evil Bridges never find Jesus Bridges Home? At first Olivia said, they cant go that far into wherever and I was like "okay." Then Evil Bridges just hops in his glider plane and hovers on over there after getting a signal.

20 fucking years and you never found his house...




Regardless, Tron Legacy was a little underwhelming but still something to watch. 7.5/10 for me.

EDIT: Thats it Martial! Kirk is exactly who I was trying to think of while watching the movie.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 22, 2010)

I saw it earlier today. I felt the story was really shallow. They threw in a lot of mythos and exposition to the movie but didn't really show us or tell us the significance of it all. Did they ever explain why Clu felt the ISOs were imperfect and wanted them destroyed even though the ISOs seem to be regarded as some super awesome discovery by Flynn? They never really showed us why these ISOs were supposedly so important too, Quorra was as normal as anyone else. Tron turning good again out of the blue felt so forced as well.

Other than that, the effects were really good and I really love the music.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll say it was good, but not great.

Tried to do too many things at once, but most of it was good. Loved how Flynn felt so godly. The girls were hot. Wished I cared more for the other characters. Wished they would explain better about the ISOs, I mean I get why they so important but I think it's possible for people to not realize why. Felt the the 2 sudden revelations/cameos that happened should have had more importance, because they should just have worn shirts that said "I'll see you in the (possible) sequel.". Action was okay not great but not bad. Also Zeus I don't know what exactly his purpose was, but his actor sold the role, I'm talking best performance in the film. All in all

7/10.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 22, 2010)

It had Neon Lights whats not to like about Neon Lights


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 22, 2010)

Tron Legacy [The Complete Score]
by Daft Punk

01.The Grid
02.The Son of Flynn
03.Encom Part 1
04.Encom Part 2
05.Alan Bradly's Message
06.Seperate Ways (Worlds Apart) by Journey
07.Sweet Dreams are (Made of This) By Eurythmics
08.Recognizer
09.Armory
10.Arena
11.Round One
12.Rinzler
13.The Game Has Changed
14.Outlands
15.Father & Son
16.Adagio for Tron
17.Nocturne
18.Outlands II
19.End of Line
20.Reflections
21.Castor
22.Derezzed
23.Fall
24.Sea of Simulation 
25.Solar Sailer
26.Rectifier
27.Disc Wars
28.CLU
29.Arrival
30.Overture
31.Flynn Lives
32.Sunrise Prelude
33.Tron Legacy (End Titles)
34.Finale
35.Flynn Remembers (Unused)


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 22, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Tron Legacy [The Complete Score]
> by Daft Punk
> 
> 01.The Grid
> ...


i'm listening to it now. :3


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 22, 2010)

This movie is just visually amazing. So beautiful, clear, and the music makes you feel like "OMFG I FELT THAT" and everything about the movie is just pure, sexy, awesome and amazing.

I'm really looking forward for the sequel.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I really loved the part where Sam was running to create his motor with the music just matching it perfectly. The end of line scene was awesome too, and Zues was just really creeping me out. Quorra was hot, and the ending was sexy. 




9/10 everything combined


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2010)

Seriously, its the best movie i've seen in a long time


----------



## Adonis (Dec 22, 2010)

Boy, are we far off from photo-realistic CG. They might as well have had had an Xbox 360 avatar as convincingly as "young" Jeff Bridges and Clu interacted with the rest of the movie.

Seriously, what editor saw that rubbery-looking mess and thought, "Green light!"

And when will that foppish guy from Twilight who played Zeus be considered a caricature of gay people as offensive and unnecessary as blackface? Homo-politics aside, him air-guitaring on his cane and just generally devouring scenery was just embarrassing.

This is Tron written by someone who knows nothing about computers (an OS being pirated leads to a company's downfall in a matter of hours?) I don't either, before I'm accused of being a computer nerd, but I'm not the one co-opting a franchise that hinges on computer lingo and concepts. There has be 30 years of innovations from the internet to wireless to multi-core processing, yet no attempt was made to modernize the franchise.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 23, 2010)

Gonna Break out my Flac Files and Jam with my MP3 Homies


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 25, 2010)

Pretty much loved it.

8/10.

Id watch this anytime over Avatar, the world was much more captivating to me than that other planet jungle one. Best use of 3D graphics so far.

Also do people fail to realise that the original Tron movie wasnt about hardcore computer/programming concepts? It was a fantasy adventure in a technological motif. This Tron shouldnt be an auto-fail if it has remained that way...


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2010)

Really fun and well put together movie. Loved it.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Dec 25, 2010)

i hate this now, everyone;s talking like they;ve loved daft punk all there lives but no they just heard it on this film. 

this is coming from a daft punk fan since ages ago.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 25, 2010)

It was..decent.

The best scene was when The Creator crashed Castor's party..thought he was gonna kick some ass there..

And Quorra..great acting there.

And of course the soundtrack.

Whoever thought that up is a bloody genius.

But the rest was..average.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 26, 2010)

> This is Tron written by someone who knows nothing about computers (an OS being pirated leads to a company's downfall in a matter of hours?) I don't either, before I'm accused of being a computer nerd, but I'm not the one co-opting a franchise that hinges on computer lingo and concepts. There has be 30 years of innovations from the internet to wireless to multi-core processing, yet no attempt was made to modernize the franchise.


No, Tron was Tron written by someone who knows nothing about computers.  Also, the company just suffered a large loss.  It if had collapsed Sam wouldn't have been able to decide to run it at the end.

That said, I didn't think it was that great.  A pretty decent movie but nothing that special.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah I don't remember hearing that the company collapsed after the OS was pirated. The news lady just said they were having technical difficulties... then again I'm not surprised adonis is the one coming up with these things up


----------



## kazuri (Dec 29, 2010)

It wasnt bad but the plot seemed pretty hollow. Seemed like someone said 'hey lets make a sequel to tron' instead of someone saying 'Hey I wrote this amazing script for a tron sequel.'

The plot was basically guy gets trapped, 3 people head towards light in sky. They didnt really go into any kind ofdetail about anything.

All that said, it still wasn't bad.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 30, 2010)

Finally saw the new Tron last night. All in all, I liked it. 

Good Things: Daft Punk's score was incredible. I'm a huge Daft Punk fan anyway, but damn, they went above and beyond. Olivia Wilde was incredibly adorable and sexy at the same time, which is difficult to pull off. Like the rest of you I could have done with a lot more of her.

Things that bugged me a little: So, what the hell do ISOs do and how are they going to change the world? CGI Jeff Bridges was noticeably off. We still aren't there yet. It kind of worked for CLU because he's supposed to be a digital copy of Flynn anyway (would that be a case of Fridge Brilliance?), but in the flashbacks and the prologue when its supposed to actually be Flynn it's very uncanny valley.

Hilarious Things: Jeff Bridges apparently thought this was a Big Lebowski sequel; Castor channeling David Bowie; Sam's out of left field parachute. Also this tidbit from TVTropes: What do you do with an ISO? You mount them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 31, 2010)

I just saw this movie yesterday, and it was amazing! I re-watched the first one before going to see this one, and it was incredible to see how the technology and graphics have improved so greatly in twenty or more years.

For some of the more obvious and less serious aspects, the actor who played Zuse definitely seemed to be imitating David Bowie's role as Jareth in _Labyrinth_ or Johnny Depp's role as Willy Wonka in the new _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory,_ but I enjoyed it. Jeff Bridges did seem to be rather different in this movie from his role in the first movie, but more than twenty years have passed, both in actuality and in the movie, so I imagine that that is understandable.

If Clu deleted all the ISO's, what type of programs were those who remained? Where they ordinary programs? And how did Quorra physically manifest in the material world, if she was never a human to begin with? I suppose that her being and ISO is the explanation for that.

I was unfortunate that Alan and Tron had very little presence in this movie, and that Laura and Yori did not reappear at all. I wonder why the actress did not return for this movie?

The most prominent feature that caught my attention was the existence of Edward Dillinger II; I was expecting him to have a much greater role in this movie, yet he was present for only a single scene. I cannot help but wonder if his presence was a foreshadowing for something else, perhaps another sequel? I now see that all three lead male characters from the first movie now have sons: Alan has Jet (from the video game _Tron 2.0),_ Flynn has Sam, and now Dillinger has Dillinger, Jr. What an incredible coincidence that is.

Overall, I enjoyed this movie thoroughly. I shall admit that it did not quite have the same feel as did the first one, and that its graphics were by far its most impressive aspect to me, but I still believe that it was an excellent production.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Oi, do you think a sequel will be made?
> 
> Everyone keeps acting like this underperformed, despite taking in 43,000,000 its opening weak. Granted, I dont think it will have the legs that Inception did, but it seems like a good start.
> 
> ...



250,000,000 is rather nice/generous.

Domestic Total as of Jan. 3, 2011:  
18 days / 2.6 weeks

*Production Budget*: $170 million

I don't think it can be called a total flop. Its made more then 50% of its budget back so far.

Its also not as bad as Prince of Persia or the other one's total $ earned. Which didn't even break 100 million domestically. The production budgets of around $200 million didn't help either


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 5, 2011)

^ I'll definitely buy the Blu Ray too.

I need a worthy movie to test out the LEDTV and the 3D glasses in the home theatre.


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome movie as far as the word "epic" was concerned.

Not bad for Disney. Not bad...


----------



## RockpiRate (Jan 5, 2011)

I like it..great movie.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

I knew nothing about Tron before this movie so I avoided the 3D version. Looks like I missed the best thing about it eh?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 5, 2011)

HugeGuy said:


> I knew nothing about Tron before this movie so I avoided the 3D version. Looks like I missed the best thing about it eh?



Here's the weird thing: I didn't see anything especially 3D about it, save for a few car light effects. To me, it wasn't used as much as the visuals themselves were, which are gorgeous.

I'm just comparing it to the 3D trailers I saw before hand which looked really in effect, as opposed to the movie itself.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 5, 2011)

The 3D in Tron was pointless. Really didn't add anything to the movie, everything seemed a bit closer but it's not like you felt immersed in it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 5, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I'm just comparing it to the 3D trailers I saw before hand which looked really in effect, as opposed to the movie itself.



Well that seems similar to the Pirates of the Caribbean 3D movie trailer as well. It would be awesome if they actually did maintian that level of 3d in that movie, but I have a feeling it wont be that much immersive than Tron or Avatar.


----------



## Felix (Jan 14, 2011)

I still feel that when Derezzed kicked in the movie it should have been EXTREMELY MOTHERFUCKING LOUD

It's the best track in the soundtrack and it should have been used properly 
Loved the movie, too bad most of the concepts there (ISO's and such) were not expanded much in the movie but in the spin offs


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 14, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The 3D in Tron was pointless. Really didn't add anything to the movie, everything seemed a bit closer but it's not like you felt immersed in it.



Yeah, I took my glasses off at several points throughout the movie and it was in 2D.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 15, 2011)

Not Surprised they're making a to this.  

Kind of stupid, but I guess we get to see Cillian Murphy again...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2011)

Cillian Murphy was the best part of Legacy.  He better be in the sequel.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2011)

Movie wasn't anything special but I thought it was good, also Olivia Wilde looked good in it.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 17, 2011)

Olivia Wilde looks good in anything.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Olivia Wilde looks good in anything.


She also looks good in nothing 

Sexiest. Paradox. Evar.


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2011)

Bumping since this came out in Germany just yesterday.

Liked the movie a lot. it lacked the "WOW this has never been done before" effect the first one had but was still enjoyable.

And i agree that Olivia Wilde looked especially tasty in this movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 28, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Not Surprised they're making a to this.



Seeing as Disney did everything possible to make the film into a flop only to be dumbfounded by it success at The BoxOffice.


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2011)

This already so old in the rest of the world that no one has something left to say? 

Stupid delayed release date


----------



## Felix (Jan 29, 2011)

Slice said:


> This already so old in the rest of the world that no one has something left to say?
> 
> Stupid delayed release date



I have
I fucking loved it and I am glad they are making a sequel.
Bring back Dillinger as the villain 

AND TRON, I was dumbfunded when I noticed back at home that Rinzler at the Arena was Tron


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to see a program/avatar designed by Dillinger Jr. in the sequel. It'll probably be just a strong as Tron (assuming he survives and is back un-corrupted).


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2011)

Felix said:


> I have
> I fucking loved it and I am glad they are making a sequel.
> Bring back Dillinger as the villain
> 
> AND TRON, I was dumbfunded when I noticed back at home that Rinzler at the Arena was Tron



Forcing sequels of good movies rarely works out well.

Maybe they should take another 28 years to think this throught 


And it was obvious to me that Rinzler is Tron the moment you saw his 2 disc fighting style in the flashback.



Waking Dreamer said:


> I want to see a program/avatar designed by Dillinger Jr. in the sequel. It'll probably be just a strong as Tron (assuming he survives and is back un-corrupted).



If he survived he will be back on the good guys team. You saw his color change back to light blue after he fell.


----------



## Felix (Jan 29, 2011)

Slice said:


> Forcing sequels of good movies rarely works out well.
> 
> Maybe they should take another 28 years to think this throught
> 
> ...



And the T he has on his shirt
He has a Neon T on his chest. I didn't see it at first but it was there.


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2011)

Neon T?

I'm not seeing it.




Or do you mean the 4 dots just below his neck?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 29, 2011)

Never noticed that it formed a T. Oh yes, its the dots below the neck.


----------



## Robot Head (Jan 29, 2011)

I still want to see this movie.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't understand all the hate the movie gets everywhere. Saw it yesterday and it was just awesome!


It looked breathtaking

The soundtrack matched the style of the movie 110%

Olivia Wilde


Of course 'tron' had a lot of plotholes and if you think about it (please don't) nothing in the movie makes sense.
'Tron' was basically a huge Daft Punk soundtrack. It looks awesome, it sounds awesome and the story is OK, not awesome but at least I was never bored.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't the Cover art look Sleek


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Feb 4, 2011)

^ What are all those discs in the box?



Tandaradei said:


> I can't understand all the hate the movie gets everywhere. Saw it yesterday and it was just awesome!
> 
> It looked breathtaking
> 
> ...



I agree. 

The whole way the movie was presented was quite good. The plot was average but nothing sceams out horrible, and it didnt pretend to have a deep story  (like Avatar which turned out to be completely cliche and predictable).

Its a slick action/fantasy movie thats a fun ride. No more, no less.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 4, 2011)

The ULTIMATE TRON BOX Contains:

[Edit - Prices released]

Tron Legacy 3D $79.99
Tron Legacy BLUE Ray $39.99
Tron BLUE RAY $39.99
Tron Legacy DVD $29.99
Tron [2 Disk] DVD $29.99


----------



## Corran (Feb 4, 2011)

I want that Identity Disc....


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 4, 2011)

Corran said:


> I want that Identity Disc....



You can't have my Identity Disk Corran but I've got mad skills with Flying Disks


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 14, 2011)

April 5, 2011 street release date listed at amazon & Best Buy for Tron and Tron Legacy


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2020)




----------

